# Norcal drive on Saturday...



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

NorCal people... Quickburn over @ RF is organizing a drive Sat @ 2PM. We're meeting @ Stoneridge Mall in Pleasanton in front of Sears. Hope too see some of you there...


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I didn't think those types of posts were allowed on RF 

Have a great drive!


----------

